# Detailingworld™ Review- AVC Arctic Blast Advanced Snow Foam



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- AVC Arctic Blast Advanced Snow Foam*

AVC are a pretty new company on the scene and have recently become forum sponsors so I was pretty excited when they asked us to have a look at some of the products they have to offer, for more information on the AVC brand please have a look here: http://www.advancedvehiclecare.co.uk/ (Its a great website to use as well).

So what ever you use for your prewash routine be it a TFR, or a snow foam it has become a vital part of our washes and should not be skimped on so a great snow foam/prewash is something we should all have in our arsenals:thumb:

From a personal point of view I really like a good snow foam so its always something I enjoy reviewing so lets see what AVC have to offer:thumb:

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a 500ml PET bottle with some very smart looking branding on the label, all of the required information was present and was easy to read.

The actual snow foam itself is a striking blue in colour and has a really nice smell to it, initially I was not sure what it was but after reading the description on the website it seems to be Bilberry 

*AVC say:*

*Arctic Blast Snow Foam is the ultimate in pre-wash cleaners. The thick layer of bilberry scented foam lifts unwanted dirt, grit and grime off your paintwork before the shampoo stage.

For best results apply arctic blast through a suitable snow foam lance at a ratio of 1 part solution to 5 parts water.*

Thats what I like to see, no flannel just concise and to the point.

*The Method:*

The actual 1st documented use of the product took place a couple of weeks ago and there was a delay putting the review up because I wanted to try it again as I will explain later.

So this weeks wash was on the X Trail, gotta say it was looking a bit sorry for itself and needed a bit of a lift, although the weather had not been too bad it was still a bit minging so it should be a good test of the cleaning ability of Arctic Blast.



So 1st up the wheels were cleaned as usual and then it was onto preparing the snow foam solution....

The description says to use 1 part of Arctic Blast to 5 parts of water so in a lance bottle which I normally put 750 ml of water that would be 125ml of solution which is what i did, this was then topped up to 750ml with warm water and I have got to say it smelled lovely 



As usual to make things a scientific as possible a damp 'make up pad' was pressed against the rear passengers side door just in front of the wheel arch which is the place that always looks the dirtiest to me.

This revealed that the car was in fact pretty dirty....

Arctic Blast was then applied to the car, the optimal setting for me was to turn the adjuster all the way to '0' then back up 1/2 a turn and the foam came out at a really cool consistency.



The foam sat on the car really well and looked great, it was just right in appearance but seemed to soak into all the crevices really well.



The standard 10 minute dwell time elapsed whilst the wash buckets were prepared and I was pleased to report that most of the foam remained on the panels:thumb:



The foam was then rinsed off using the PW and proved to be pretty hard to get off, this is why I had to check the results again on a different car, I was amazed at how well the foam clung to the panels, it was almost like it was glued on in places but after a longer than usual rinsing session everything came off and the car was given a nice 2 bucket wash and ended up looking really clean.

I must also apologise for forgetting to add a picture of the 'After' make up pad but I can assure you it looked pretty good and was certainly a massive improvement on the 1st swipe.



*Price:*

£7.49 for a 500ml bottle which at suggested dilutions would yield 4 uses and can be found here: http://www.advancedvehiclecare.co.u...d-Snowfoam-500ml/p/55000188/category=14666004 
But it is also available in 5ltr form which is a very reasonable £23.99.

*Would I use it again?:*

For me possibly not if I am honest, I did like the fact that it was a 'high cling' foam but would rather it wasn't sooooo clingy.

*Conclusion:*

AVC is an excellent really 'high cling' snow foam which ticks alot of boxes on the snow foam ballot, it smells great, cleans well and looks wicked on the car and did I mention it smells great, its also not badly priced when purchased in 5ltr form.

If you are in the market for a snow foam that clings more than you neurotic ex partner who has never given up hope of a reconciliation AVC Arctic Blast could be the one for you.

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

